# Canon Silent Shutter and Range



## wiredhernandez (Dec 20, 2011)

It has been a long time since I purchased anything and I have been very happy with my setup. I want to spend some time this year photographing deer out to say 100 yards. I have a Canon 40D and 70-200L / 24-70L lenses ... I think I may need a new body as the shutter on 40D is fairly loud and the deer where we are very skittish and would be spooked.. Thoughts on 1.4x 2x multipliers and "reasonable" hobbyist setup..? I am pretty sure I will lose a stop with multipliers and believe I would get more bang for buck on a body and the same 70-200 lens...?? Any good "less" expensive prime lens options I may want to look at for say a nice head shot @ 70-100yards??  Thanks for your input..


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, a teleconverter will cost you light.  The 1.4X is about a stop and the 2X is closer to two stops.  That's why the Canon TCs are really only compatible with fast primes or zooms.  So the should work well with your 70-200mm (provided it's the F2.8 version)

There are many 70-300mm options.  The cheap ones are less than $200.  Not great, but workable in good light.  There is an IS version, better but more than $600.  There is also a new L version that is north of $1000...supposedly pretty good.  
There is the 100-400mm L.  It's a big beast of a lens, but great for wildlife.  

The 40D shutter isn't that loud, is it?  You could try wrapping the camera in something to insulate the sound.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think all shutters are a bit loud since your face is pressed to them. I don't think they seem that loud at a distance. Mike's idea about insulating the camera seems pretty good too. The few times I have gotten close to wild deer to shoot, I always purposely step on some debis anyway because they always hear the crackle and look up from eating so that I can get a good shot )

However, if you are often looking for more distance, I would try out a Canon 400mm f/5.6. Its pretty much what you will get by putting a 2x converter on a 70-200 f/2.8, except its a razor sharp prime lens.


----------



## wiredhernandez (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. Unfortunately my 70-200 is F4 so wouldn't cut the multi... At least it doesn't sound like I need a new body so I may be able to allocate to a nice prime which sounds to be my best bet.. Will keep looking as I am el cheapo!.. Appreciate the help.!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

FYI, you could look at an off-brand TC, which would still steal light, but would probably be compatible with your 70-200mm.  The consequence is that you might loose the ability to auto focus.

I've got an old Tamron 2XTC.  I don't use it much, but if I was going to try shooting deer, I'd try it with my 70-200mm or even my cheap 70-300mm.  It won't AF with the 70-300 (cameras need a minimum of F5.6 and the TC takes about two stops)...but it gives me 600mm reach.  The quality isn't something I'd brag about, bit a little bit of imperfection can be forgiven if you fill the frame with a great shot of deer.


----------

